# [ODMP] Calhoun County Sheriff's Office, Illinois ~ June 11, 2006



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

A Chief Deputy with the Calhoun County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on June 11, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18328*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Chief Deputy Brian Gibbons 
*Calhoun County Sheriff's Office
Illinois*
End of Watch: Sunday, June 11, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 4 years
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, June 9, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Alcohol involved
*Suspect Info:* Charges pending

Chief Deputy Gibbons succumbed to injuries sustained two days earlier when his patrol car was struck head-on by a drunk driver. The incident took place on Highway 100 north of Hardin while Chief Deputy Gibbons was on patrol.

He was transported to a hospital in St. Louis, Missouri, where he remained until succumbing to his injuries.

Chief Deputy Gibbons had served with the Calhoun County Sheriff's Office for 4 years and was a candidate in the upcoming election for sheriff. He is survived by his 6-year-old daughter and 13-year-old son.

Agency Contact Information
Calhoun County Sheriff's Office
PO Box 635
Hardin, IL 62047

Phone: (618) 576-9041

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

